# Portuguese Man O' War



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

A species misunderstood. Yet needs to be respected.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_Man_o'_War


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nicest man o' war shot I've seen.. 
When I was a kid I used to always take my bb gun to the beach so I could "deflate" them...


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

Awesome shot!


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, jelly fish on Viagra! J/K that is an awesome pic.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

love the color


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Arlon said:


> When I was a kid I used to always take my bb gun to the beach so I could "deflate" them...


We would stomp on them to make em pop...with tennis shoes on of course. Did have a small piece of one splatter on my finger after I stomped it and it hurt like hell.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That's a nice shot. 260mm? I am thinking you had to be pretty close to it. What lens? 100-400?


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments. 

MT, Yes it was shot with my 100-400mm. I was laying on the dry sand just at the waters edge trying to time the waves just right. I had to get alittle close due to the drop off of the sand.

We did manage to catch a few small whiting in the surf. Spent the rest of the day bird watching and exploring.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice shot, Like the background and how it complements the blue in the Man-o-war.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Back in my fishing days I was fishing the beach knee deep when I noticed one wrapped around my leg. I'll never forget the pain!

I used to step on them too wearing sneakers to hear them pop.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome pic!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very good capture. Thanks for posting


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Great shot Lou.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Very nice!...glad to say in all my wading trips, never got had by one...and don't want too!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Cool photo!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Mojo281 said:


> Cool photo!! Thanks for sharing!


*X2*


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Very Nice Pic !!


----------

